# Anyone with pictures of fry



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone here have pictures of 1 month old guppy fry?


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I tried to take a picture of my 5 day old fry, but they're not coming out clear enough (they're still TINY)

I'll keep trying

* EDIT * - Just realized you wanted pictures of 1 month old GUPPY fry, I have platties


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey thats ok..platys are good too, even swords.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

Im hoping to get some molly fiy soon! so i'll try posting then


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

I happen to have 2 guppy fry that are exactly one month old. Here are their pictures. They are about 3/4 inch w/o tails.


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is a picture of both of them, not quite as close up as the above.


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is a picture of another batch of gry from a different female that were just born yesterday. I was able to save 12 of these.


----------

